

Strange Bedfellows: Why an Apple/Google collaboration has been so difficult to make happen. - scylla
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20071019_003258.html

======
daniel-cussen
I remember reading how Apple now turns hacked iPhones into shiny bricks when
you update them. They also charge an additional 300 dollars for black ibooks
with slightly upgraded RAM. Now, you can upgrade the memory on the white ibook
to match the memory of the black one, but if you don't pay an Apple technician
90 dollars an hour plus the cost of parts, you will void your warranty. These
guys are even worse than Microsoft, mostly because Microsoft never pretended
to be a good company. Perhaps "Assle" is a more fitting name.

And I don't know how Assle's philosophy will mesh with Google's "don't be
evil."

~~~
jetpack
I don't know the details about the hacked iPhone bricking, but it's not so far
fetched that whatever Apple does to update the (hacked) firmware simply
happens to brick the device. I don't see why they wouldn't simply revert the
device back to the pre-hacked state if they could do it.

And by the way, you CAN upgrade the RAM and even the hard drive in a MacBook
without voiding your warranty. I upgraded both in mine. They can be accessed
by taking out the battery.

~~~
daniel-cussen
I heard upgrading the RAM without the certification of a certified Apple
technician instantly voided warranty. I guess not.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Nope. Apple publishes instructions to help users upgrade the memory of all Mac
models (except the Mini?) and the hard drives of most models.

